# فيديوهات نادرة لمهندسى الميكانيكا تضم اهم العدد والادوات اللازمة فى الاصلاح والصيانة



## ELLORD1990 (20 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اقدم لكم مجموعة مميزة ونادرة لفيديوهات تشرح جميع العدد والادوات الهامة والحديثة اللازمة لاصلاح وصيانة المعدات الميكانيكية ..

رابط الفيديوهات ..

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLz4lzGv7pbZB-w6Zl_0ERvA1Ro3VeMgdo

​


----------



## سارة الزليطني (20 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## مصطفى91 (21 يوليو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## ELLORD1990 (26 يوليو 2013)

سارة الزليطني قال:


> شكرا



الشكر لله .. ان شاء الله الفيديوهات تفيد الجميع


----------



## ELLORD1990 (5 أغسطس 2013)

مصطفى91 قال:


> مشكور



الشكر لله


----------



## ابو احمد الطارق (6 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور


----------



## ELLORD1990 (11 أغسطس 2013)

ابو احمد الطارق قال:


> مشكور



الشكر لله ,,


----------



## ELLORD1990 (15 أغسطس 2013)

مصطفى91 قال:


> مشكور



الشكر لله يا غالى


----------



## ELLORD1990 (23 أغسطس 2013)

مصطفى91 قال:


> مشكور



الشكر لله يا غالى


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (28 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وفيديوهات مفيده جدا بارك الله بك


----------



## طة الملك (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور جدا


----------



## م.الدجيل (1 سبتمبر 2013)

مششششششششششششششكور


----------



## ELLORD1990 (6 سبتمبر 2013)

MECH.ENG.88 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وفيديوهات مفيده جدا بارك الله بك


الشكر لله يا غالى .. وان شاء الله تفيد الجميع


----------



## المصري 00 (22 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور علي المجهود .


----------



## chanel86 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ELLORD1990 (10 مارس 2014)

واياكم .. نورت الموضوع


----------



## م.الدجيل (4 أبريل 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وفيديوهات مفيده جدا بارك الله بك


----------

